# outcast mega shark tournament



## kingfisher_67

when is the outcastmega shark tournament


----------



## Realtor

I think it's August 8-10, I can't remember, My team (Fat Jax) is already paid andin You gonna fish it?


----------



## kingfisher_67

my friend is thinking about fishing it and i am going with him how much is it to enter


----------



## JoshH

Call them-

457 1450



I think we plan on fishing it too.


----------



## Reeldeal

Bama Lady out of OB will also be fishing. Good luck to all anglers.... Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Brad King

As of right now...Reel Gooder is planning on fishing it as well.

Been wanting to fish it for a few years, hopefully we will get a chance this year.


----------



## J.Sharit

Team KANE MANO is fishin this year as well. Got a secret spot with a huge Tiger just waitin for us to put in the boat. I can't wait! It ought to be a hoot.


----------



## Brad King

Can't find any info on the net for this tourney. Whats the entry fee?


----------



## reelsmooth19

Iwould love to be in it to. Need info:bowdown


----------



## bonita dan

August 8-10. Entry fee is $450 before Aug.3rd and $500 after the 3rd.


----------



## reelsmooth19

thanks will be there...


----------



## Brad King

What are the rules.....I.E, eligible sharks and size limits for them.....


----------



## konz

Good luck to all those that enter!


----------



## J.Sharit

Are you guys in this year Konz? I think I've got a crew together.


----------



## jaceboat

how old do u have to be?


----------



## konz

nah not this year.


----------



## J.Sharit

Well like the Monkey said when da gator bit off his tail...... it won't be long now. Whose in ? Or gettin in


----------



## JoshH

fishwerks is in. :bpts


----------



## outcast

It looks like it will be a great tournament. The crowd will be larger than ever with the addition of the Gulf Coast Grand Slam event. We will have thousands of people there to watch. We will make you famous. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Inn Deep

"Gulf Coast Grand Slam event" ???


----------



## bonita dan

Gulf Coast Reef Fish Grand Slam put on by the nice folks down at the RFRA(Reef Fish Restoration Assn.) Go to the site for more detailed info or there is already a thread going on for it. Good time,Thanks Tommy for having us. :bowdown


----------



## JoshH

Fishwerks is out. I have a month of fishing in tallahasse and cape san blas I need to take care of. :letsparty


----------



## J.Sharit

Dang Josh I thought sure you'd be there for this one. Well I dont feel so much heat now. Have a good time at san blas. I'llsave you an autographed photo of my overall winner. I'm taking the cheese..........


----------



## HighCotton

We'll be in there again this year. Looking forward to another great event. :toast


----------



## J.Sharit

Hey Kids Let's get our shark on !!! Any word on NUmber of entrants yet ? I called Outcast but Tommy was in a meeting and know one else seem to know.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

I talked to him yesterday and he said thier phones were lit up with interest in this tournament.


----------



## jch5407

Alysa Renee is in again. Watch out:letsdrink


----------



## JoshH

You guys are lucky fishwerks cant make it. :moon

take a bunchof pictures.


----------



## Lyin Dog

any updates today?


----------



## ted-hurst

Just got back from the tournament and the kids and I had a blast. Things for them to do and also fun checking out the sharks.


----------

